# Gannon Operation



## Mike Thompson (Jan 1, 2021)

I recently purchased a 1959 202 Work Bull. Is it normal operation for the gannon to always lower when I push in the clutch? I have tried all positions on the lever controls and no change.
IF I want to move forward or reverse I have to put in neutral and let the clutch out and wait for the gannon to raise all the way up and then quickly push in the clutch and put into gear and move forward before the gannon reaches the ground otherwise I am always scrapping. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like you have major leakage in your tractor's hydraulic lift system. When you depress the clutch, the pump stops and the lift piston leaks down. Most likely this is due to lift piston seal leakage.


----------



## Mike Thompson (Jan 1, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Mike, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sounds like you have major leakage in your tractor's hydraulic lift system. When you depress the clutch, the pump stops and the lift piston leaks down. Most likely this is due to lift piston seal leakage.


Thanks for the reply Harvey. As I am trying to understand this... when I depress the clutch the pump stops and the lift piston should remain the same and hold the current position of the gannon? This is happening because I have a leak around the lift piston? Thanks for the input.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Mike,

Yep, you've got it. Most likely the leak is around the lift piston seals, but obviously it could be elsewhere in the lift system. You will just have to pull the lift cover and check it out


----------

